# Tomcat und IIS?



## webraccoon (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich programmiere seite einigen Jahren erfolgreich PHP und MySQL.
Möchte jetzt aber meinen Wirkungskreis erweitern und mich mal an Java Servlets heranwagen. Nur scheint es nicht so einfach zu sein. Ich arbeite vorzugsweise mit EinXp und IIS. Jetzt habe ich aber erfahren, daß ich ich Tomcat benötige, um Servlets ausführen zu können. Und was ich bisher gelesen habe, hatte nichts mit IIS zu tun, sondern immer mit Apache als Webserver. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Tomcat zu installieren und IIS trotzdem als Webserver beizubehalten

Gruss
webraccoon


----------



## cham (23. Januar 2005)

Tomcat ist ein eigener Webserver und Servletcontainer. Ein IIS ist dazu gar nicht notwendig. Ebenso kein Apache Webserver. Tomcat ist nur ein Projekt der Apache Foundation. 

Der Tomcat selbst läuft auch nicht auf Port 80 sondern defaultmäßig auf 8080. 

Was hält Dich davon ab einen Blick auf andere Server zu werfen?


----------



## webraccoon (23. Januar 2005)

Hi cham,

hmm, Tomcat ist ein eigener Webserver?
Ich betreibe bereits diverse Webseiten unter IIS. Soweit ich weiss kann man keine zwei Webserver parallel laufen lassen. Wenn Tomcat ein eigener Webserver ist gibt es doch sicher Konflikte, oder?

...

webraccoon


----------



## cham (23. Januar 2005)

nein keinerlei konflikte. Auf meinem Entwicklungssystem laufen mehrere Webserver nebeneinander. (Apache WS; Tomcat, Der Friese, Websphere usw.) Das einzigste worauf Du achten musst, dass jeder Webserver auf einen eigenen Port laufen muss. Sonst gewinnt der erste der gestartet wird. 

Mehr Probleme oder "Gefahren" sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## takidoso (18. Juli 2005)

Halli und Hallo,
ich habe im Internet verzweifelt danach gesucht wie man Servlets mit IIS betreiben kann. Offenbar muss man dazu einen Servlet Engine (z.B. TomCat) als PlugIn zum IIS verwenden. In meiner Firma ist man gerade dabei auf IIS zu schwenken, um die mit unter doch ziemlichen aufwendingen TomCat-Installationen, insbesondere wenn es sich mal wieder um eine neue TomCat Version, die nicht notwendigerweise kompatible sein muss zu vorherigen, handelt. Aber wenn man da dann außderdem TomCat als PlugIn ins Spiel bringen muss, befürchte ich, macht man bei uns die Rechnung ohne den Wirt. Die Links die ich dazu sah waren jedoch alle ziemlich alt (200 und 2001). Weiß jemand ob IIS diebezüglich sich heutzutage auch als Servletengine macht, oder kann er das noch immer nicht?

Für Hinweise auf dieses Thema  mit dankbaren Grüßen

Takidoso


----------



## Oparaga (18. Juli 2005)

Beim Jakarta Projekt gibt's dazu ne Menge Infos.

Ein Link wäre Folgender: http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/connectors-doc/howto/iis.html

Viel Erfolg.


----------

